# Wyoming Knife ?



## FX Jenkins (Nov 6, 2009)

Anybody used one of these Wyoming knives? I've had one for about 7 years but its never seen hide nor hair...


----------



## BkBigkid (Nov 6, 2009)

Takes a little to get used to but I Love mine. 
Just watch the Back blade and keep the guard on it. I come close to cutting my finger on it a few times. 

Best Knife I have used to skin and open up game


----------



## G Duck (Nov 6, 2009)

works good. but can be dangerous if you have a buddy helping you skin. Like BK said


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 6, 2009)

Nothing more to add.  These guys are exactly right.

That little red guard is there for a reason


----------



## germag (Nov 6, 2009)

I had one. I used it only for "unzipping" the belly. I never used that other blade for anything....it was really just sort of in the way. Plus, blades for that thing aren't cheap.

 I found another one made by Gerber that uses regular old utility knife blades and doesn't have that back blade. I've been using it ever since...I gave the Wyoming Knife away.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 13, 2009)

I use it to open the belly only...Use a 4" knife to do the rest....


----------

